# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Святая Дхама

## Михаил Калугин

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Завтра уезжаю в Святую Дхаму, прошу всех благословить меня и нашу группу, для того чтобы мы могли там служить вайшнавам и Кришне!

Харибол!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна! Пусть у вас будет всё благополучно по милости Шрилы Прабхупады!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*"Цитросепт"* купили? :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

сейчас в Индии свиной грипп.будьте осторожны,кто едет.

----------


## Светлана )

:doom: Чем-нибудь его лечить можно?  Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что-нибудь из лекарств, что брать с собой, или там что продается подходящее в аптеках?

----------


## Геннадий

Цитросепт всем помогает? У меня оба раза в Индии жуть была с пищеварением, а скоро опять ехать!
А грипп иммунитетом надо лечить, пить много, мед есть, нэти делать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Цитросепт всем помогает? У меня оба раза в Индии жуть была с пищеварением, а скоро опять ехать!
> А грипп иммунитетом надо лечить, пить много, мед есть, нэти делать.


Ездили с группой 19 человек, никто желудком и кишечником сильно не страдал. Цитросепт по утрам разводили в стакане воды, для профилактики пили за полчаса до еды.

Иногда ещё рекомендуют такой водичкой споласкивать фрукты.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> У меня оба раза в Индии жуть была с пищеварением, а скоро опять ехать!


зачем?

----------


## Геннадий

> зачем?


Учиться

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Учиться


ученье - свет, как говорится

----------

